# Missing Joey



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

You still miss him and are grieving- I am sure Harley is doing the exact same thing. I am very sorry for your loss. I completely understand your love for precious Joey and how painful it must be.

Lexi is a cutie patootie!


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, prayers coming your way...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry for your loss - amd yes, my dogs will grieve when I lose one so Harley may need more time.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think Harley will be missing Joey as you are. Also perhaps he picks up on your feelings? May I also add so sorry for the loss of your very hansome boy. RIP Joey.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for your loss of Joey - it hurts like hell when we lose them, and I think it is only natural that Harley is grieving too. You know what happened to Joey, but sadly Harley doesn't - only that one day Joey went out and didn't come back. This sounds dumb I know, but when we lost Ralph and then Ginny I sat and cuddled them and told them what had happened to their brother and sister - did they understand, I honestly don't know. Give Harley time, he will come round but it will take time and patience on everyone's behalf.

Run free, play hard with new friends and sleep softly Joey


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Joey. What a beautiful boy.
You will see him again at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss i know how hard it is and i would say yes he is still grieving just the same as you are but he will get better in time my Daisy did after we lost Sadie but it took Daisy ages but now she is a happy little dog again we also got another rescue dog which really helped Daisy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry and think it would make sense that Harley would still be grieving. : (
Your puppy is adorable.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry for yr loss!.
I,also, lost my golden,6 weeks ago and my other dog is,still,grieving,for her!.
Give him time and also,give him one on one time!.
You could,also,give him vitamin b,one capsule a day,at night!.
It will help!.
By the way,yr pup is adorable!.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

goldensmum said:


> Am so sorry for your loss of Joey - it hurts like hell when we lose them, and I think it is only natural that Harley is grieving too. *You know what happened to Joey, but sadly Harley doesn't -* only that one day Joey went out and didn't come back.
> ...


This made me cry... exactly what I was going to say. There's no way to explain to another animal that his best friend has gone to the bridge. It sounds like Harley is still grieving, but he will come around with time. I'm sure having Lexi around is helping both of you. She is really adorable, and Harley is so very handsome.

I'm happy that you found us here at GRF, and welcome! We would love to see more pictures of Joey, Harley and Lexi too when you have the chance!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Joey. He was a very handsome boy. I hope that your memories will help to offer you comfort. Hopefully Harley will start to feel alittle better with the new puppy help him get thru the grief. She is a little cutie. Run free Sweet Joey, you are greatly loved and missed.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing Joey with us. He looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## Fetchtheball (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you all so very much for your kinds thoughts, prayers and encouragement! Only fellow dog owners/lovers can understand what it's like to lose a special dog. Others seem to think you can shake it off in a day or two. I know from reading the forum that I'm not the only one who has lost a golden way too soon. It's been a tough year and I've had pass away two senior cats at 18 and 17 yrs, a senior rescued greyhound in September who was 10, and Joey in October. Poor Harley went from a 3 dog house to being the only dog in a very short time. Little Lexi is a live wire and gets Harley playing again. It'll just take him some time to get back 100% to his old goofy self again. Thanks all!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. Several years back I went from a two golden home to a zero golden home in short order I can feel your pain. I am now back to a two golden home and things feel complete again. I do remember my younger golden grieving the loss of my older golden but also comforting me in my time of loss. Goldens have very broad shoulders.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and Harley. Give Harley a big hug for me and best of luck with the new Lab pup... he's adorable.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss...Dogs indeed grieve, just as we do. I am sure Harley shall heal in his own time, and the puppy shall help this process...Thoughts & Prayers are with you at this sad time..Godspeed Joey.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
Visit you brother in his dreams & let him know you're happy & healthy now.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Fetchtheball said:


> Thank you all so very much for your kinds thoughts, prayers and encouragement! Only fellow dog owners/lovers can understand what it's like to lose a special dog. Others seem to think you can shake it off in a day or two. I know from reading the forum that I'm not the only one who has lost a golden way too soon. It's been a tough year and I've had pass away two senior cats at 18 and 17 yrs, a senior rescued greyhound in September who was 10, and Joey in October. Poor Harley went from a 3 dog house to being the only dog in a very short time. Little Lexi is a live wire and gets Harley playing again. It'll just take him some time to get back 100% to his old goofy self again. Thanks all!


Oh my, I am so sorry for all your losses. That is just a lot of housemates that Joey has lost. There must be lots of confusion going on in his brain. Please give him LOTS of TLC. The puppy will do him lots of good.

Plus, I agree, he is probably also feeling your emotions too.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my Maggie in July, and I still miss her even though Hank keeps me busy and is alway ready for a cuddle. Harley is still grieving but I'm sure he'll work through it and soon be back to his old self. Lexi is a beautiful girl!


----------

